# What are the longest spurs you have had on a bird?



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Sep 18, 2012)

Just curious, missing turkey season!


----------



## Fuller (Sep 18, 2012)

Inch and a half


----------



## Mark K (Sep 18, 2012)

Boy this ought to get good!! 

I only have the 1.25 on an Eastern and a Rio.


----------



## fredw (Sep 18, 2012)

Two birds with 1 3/8 inch spurs....one was a eastern and the other an osceola.


----------



## Dupree (Sep 18, 2012)

My longest was just shy of 1 1/2". Killed a good many between 1 1/4" and 1 3/8".


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 18, 2012)

I've killed two with 1 3/8. 

FWIW, I have helped put on two turkey contest and I have measured one turkey with 1 1/2 spurs. They are very rare.

Look at all the turkeys killed in the GON turkey challenge each year and look how many birds were entered (136) and how many had 1 1/2 spurs (4). They are few and far between

Definitely a trophy and something to be proud of when you get a chance to own a pair yourself


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 18, 2012)

The first bird I killed was huge 1 1/2" spurs 11 1/2" beard. I haven't killed another near that big and that one was 20 years ago


----------



## gobblingghost (Sep 18, 2012)

A buddy of mine killed one in Fl with me and he had 2" spurs.


----------



## graham (Sep 18, 2012)

1.5 spurs, 12 1/16 beard, eastern


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, Thats a deep subject! Several
Heres one and they are hard to come by! I have 1 longer but I would have to find the pic ! I'm not going to look no time soon!
This pic was used as a example on how to measure a spur last year!
I was not in the T/C last year because My wife wanted to play and I helped her.


----------



## wild1 (Sep 18, 2012)

1 1/2


----------



## hoppie (Sep 19, 2012)

1 1/2 and he is roosted on my wall. Most other birds have been 1 1/8ish. Brother has a 1 3/4 that is on the wall, won turkey contest and officially measured for doubters. Will try and get a pic. Crazy thing was there were 3 birds, he killed two and the other had 1 1/2.


----------



## Will-dawg (Sep 19, 2012)

my biggest is 1 3/8.  have killed 4 or 5 with 1 1/4


----------



## six (Sep 19, 2012)

1 3/4" twice.  One Osceola and a Bama eastern.


----------



## sman (Sep 19, 2012)

1 1/2" in 1991.  Killed one in 97 that had one spur that was 1 1/2".  Haven't killed anything over 1 1/4" in the last 15 seasons.


----------



## sman (Sep 19, 2012)

I did see these this year.  Teenage boys first turkey.


----------



## keith ingram (Sep 19, 2012)

1 5/8 inch, Had him mounted, this is him in my Avatar. I hunted 29 years to get one for the wall.


----------



## Smokepoler (Sep 19, 2012)

Killed a bird this year had 1 1/2 on one and a nub on the other.


----------



## Hookspur (Sep 21, 2012)

A couple at 1.5 inches.


----------



## Nannyman (Sep 21, 2012)

1 9/16 measured by the plantation I was on.
 I helped a buddy this year kill 1 5/8. We called him obnoxious. 300gobbles morning and evening.


----------



## florida boy (Sep 21, 2012)

been lucky enough to get 2 birds that have had  1 3/4 inch and several in 1 1/2 range . All were Fl birds . It is tough killing one over 1 3/8 in Ga for me


----------



## gwyatt202 (Sep 21, 2012)

1 3/8...off public land, too!


----------



## Snood Collector (Sep 21, 2012)

1.5" is my longest spur. It was on an eastern. 12-9/16" for longest beard eastern as well. Still kicking myself for not mounting the paintbrush.


----------



## gregg (Sep 22, 2012)

Seems easier to get 1.5+" spurs with Florida birds, we've killed a handfull 1.5+" in Florida, but that was counting 40+ birds killed over many years. Haven't killed any Georgia birds with 1.5" spurs yet.


----------



## GADAWGS (Sep 23, 2012)

Osceola with 1 5/16 and 1 1/4


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 5, 2012)

1.5 for me


----------



## dtala (Oct 8, 2012)

1.5 on a Bama Eastern...


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## hawglips (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 24, 2012)

1.75 on an Osceola few years ago. Needle sharp!


----------



## chadf (Oct 24, 2012)

Ones in my avatar came off public land.
Didn't even know what I had when I killed him......


----------



## goblr77 (Oct 30, 2012)

1-9/16" on a FL eastern


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

1-7/8 From talbot co in 2003


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 30, 2012)

11/2 & 15/8


----------



## Deadringer (Nov 8, 2012)

florida boy said:


> been lucky enough to get 2 birds that have had  1 3/4 inch and several in 1 1/2 range . All were Fl birds . It is tough killing one over 1 3/8 in Ga for me



Buddy I used to hunt with outside Yeehaw Junction said that Osceola's have longer spurs (and longer legs) because of the terrain.  This guy is a family friend of the owner of 10,000 acres and it is just him that hunts it.  We used to sneak up on hogs in the afternoon after turkey hunting.  Great hunting at that place...


----------



## florida boy (Nov 8, 2012)

Deadringer said:


> Buddy I used to hunt with outside Yeehaw Junction said that Osceola's have longer spurs (and longer legs) because of the terrain.  This guy is a family friend of the owner of 10,000 acres and it is just him that hunts it.  We used to sneak up on hogs in the afternoon after turkey hunting.  Great hunting at that place...



I do believe that with the osceola's but most of the big hooked birds I have killed are Easterns near the fl / ga line .


----------



## lifetimehunter (Nov 9, 2012)

1.25  inch 23 pound 11.5  inch beard eastern


----------



## Dupree (Nov 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 1-7/8 From talbot co in 2003



Hope you got that one documented.


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Nov 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 1-7/8 From talbot co in 2003



Do you have a pic of those? I'd love to see them.


----------



## Toddmann (Nov 19, 2012)

sman said:


> I did see these this year.  Teenage boys first turkey.



Yeah I saw a lot of folks holding the tape measure like this this year!!!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 1, 2012)

had just got done huntin last year and saw a guy at a store with a bird, started talkin to him and when he pulled it out and measured the spurs one was right at 2 inches, i can remember the exact measurements but it was huge, the other was 1.5


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

1 1/2 That was the first bird I had ever killed to. Cant seem to beat it. That was 16 years ago


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Dec 5, 2012)

Let's see some pics of these birds ya'll are talking about. MY personal best is 1 13/16".  Don't think i'll ever top these.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 6, 2012)

tenptr has got some that'll make a grown man cry.  I don't recall the length.  But I saw them personally and they were stinkin' ridiculous.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't have a close up pic of me pb but here is the only pic I have handy on my phone.


----------

